# Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde
Ich habe unter Wobbler vom Besenstil angeboten meine Werkstatt in Freyersen (Niedersachsen) zur Verfügung zu stellen. Jetzt will ich etwas konkreter werden. Ích schlage vor das Treffen auf das WE Feitag den 30. März zu planen. Natürlich könnten wir gerne bis Sonntag basteln#c Das Blockhaus ist mit 25 Quadratmetern recht klein aber ich denke wir können da mit etwa 6-max 10 Personen werkeln. Da die Hütte auf dem Gelände meiner Eltern steht wäre auch Platz zum Zelten auf dem Rasen gegeben. Eventuell könnten vielleicht auch ein paar Leute bei mir mit im Haus übernachten. Das gilt es mit meinen Eltern zu klären. Im nahegelegenen Zeven sind aber auch günstige Herbergen und auch eine Jugendherberge vorhanden.
Als Verpflegung könnte ich Euch das Grillen oder auch das Räuchern vorschlagen. Ofen ist vorhanden und auch eine offene Feuerstelle und genügend Brennholz.

die genaue Adresse ist
Björn Kirste
Lünkenweg 2
22305 Hamburg
Germany

Aber erstmal sollten sich hier alle eintragen die Interesse am Basteln von Wobblern haben. Vielleicht ist es auch möglich die gebauten Wunderwerke in einem 40 Km entfernten schönen Forellensee am Sonntag gemeinsam zu testen. Das müssen wir dann vor Ort entscheiden.

Werkzeuge und Materialien sollten eventuell mitgebracht werden. Jeder arbeitet anders und wir wollen voneinander lernen und abschauen. Jeder soll so arbeiten wie er gerne möchte ob nu´n mit Gießformen oder mit dem Schnitzmesser. Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit Hölzer auf Format zu sägen. An Großmaschienen kann ich Ständerbohrmaschine, E-Hobel, Winkelschleifer, Excenterschleifer, Kappsäge, Stichsäge, Bandsäge und Kreissäge mein Eigen nennen und zur Verfügung stellen.

Hier noch ein Foto von der Werkstatt. Ist leicht zu finden denn mittlerweile hängt ein 140 cm Lachs an der Frontseite zur Straße:vik: 

Nun also unten bitte eintragen wer Lust und Zeit hat:

Björn Kirste


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ich bin dabei!
sind allerdings von mir aus ca 280 km aber wenn es nicht nur für ein tag ist geht dat klar!!


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Klasse dann sind wir schon 2

sweenson
Bondex

bitte weiter komplettieren


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Die Adresse ist 

Fam Kirste
Drohnfeld 14
27404 Freyersen (bei Heeslingen)

muß ich mal nachreichen denn die obengenannte ist meine Adresse hier in HH


----------



## Matchking (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moinsen!!!

Also wenn den 30.März nichts dazwischen kommen sollte,
dann bin ich auch dabei.
Würde auf jeden Fall Spaß machen.
Und von dem ein oder anderen kann man sich sicher auch noch eine Menge abgucken.Spreche da insbesondere für mich und die ein oder anderen die auch gerade mit dem Wobbs bauen angefangen haben.
Und so aus der Welt ist es ja auch nicht.
MfG Sören


----------



## Kingfish (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Hallo Bondex, Deine Idee find ich super,aber leider ist es von hier nach Hamburg ca.700 km weit-sonst wäre ich auch mal vorbeigekommen.Ich wollte Dich aber noch kurz auf einen Beitrag von mir hinweisen den ich am Wochenende unter Posenbau eingestellt habe.Das wäre bestimmt auch eine Herausforderung für Dich.Ist mal ganz was anderes.Also schau mal rein.Gruß Dieter (Kingfish)


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

als jetzt 
sweenson
Matchking (Sören)
Bondex (Björn)


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*



Bondex schrieb:


> als jetzt
> sweenson ( Sven)
> Matchking (Sören)
> Bondex (Björn)


 
#h 

wie siehts den bei Pelznase Lachsy holle und co aus?


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ja am besten Du haust sie einfach mal an. Wäre schön wenn der harte Kern komplett wäre


----------



## Matchking (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Hey sweensen!
Wie heißt du eiegntlich richtig?und wie alt bist du?
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht würden sich unsere wege sogar kreuzen.
dann könnte man sic heventuell an irgendeiner stelle vorher schon treffen und dann im duett weiter fahren oder vielleicht gesellt sic hja bis dahin noch ein gleichgesinnter zu uns?!?!?!?!

MfG Sören


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

mein richtiger name ist sven ab morgen bin ich 26 jahre JUNG
wo liegt dat den wo du wohnst ?


----------



## Matchking (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

lamspringe das ist am westlichen harzrand!
und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann müssten sich unsere Wege  bei Hannover kreuzen!


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hab mir dein Dorf ma bei map24.de ma angesehen :q 
warten wir erst mal ab ist ja noch etwas zeit !
Ein Aquarium zum testen und ausprobiere wär super


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Zeit: *04h26*  davon 04h02 auf Schnellstraßen
 Entfernung: *500km*  davon 481km auf Schnellstraßen     *
Kosten*
 - Autobahngebühren: 0.00 EUR
 - Benzinkosten: 45.02 EUR
 - Kosten der Vignette: 0.00 EUR
*Gesamtkosten: 45.02 EUR

sagt der routenplaner...

*eher nicht, sorry #c*
*


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

@holle kommt sonst keiner aus deiner gegend das ihr euch die kosten teilen könntet?


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

nee du. nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## sweenson (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

das einzigste was es da noch gibt www.mitfahrzentrale.de 
aber meistens setzten die erst 1-2 wochen voher die angebote rein ist aber auch sehr günstig


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Stimmt da bezahlst Du für die Strecke HH Frankfurt beispielsweise nur 20 Euronen, oder hau einfach ein paar Angler an und mach Wobblerbauer aus denen


----------



## holle (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

naja, ist ja noch ne weile hin.

kommt zeit kommt rat...


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

genau! Laß Dich gut beraten dann haut das auch hin. Wird bestimmt ganz lustig und informativ


----------



## Lars91 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

find ich ne tolle sache mit euerm treffen....also von euch kann man sicher viel lernen...
leider sind 168 km für mich mitm fahrrad (bin erst 16) ein bisschen weit außerderm müsste ich fliegen denn das ist nur die luftlinine...
würde mich über ein paar fotos freuen...kann man weningstens indirekt da bei sein|uhoh: 
@bondex kannst du mir den link von deine hp als pm schicken`? ich war schonmal drauf hab aber vergessen sie unter favoriten zu speichern|rolleyes 
@matchking: ich kenn dein kaff:q  das is südlich von meinem kaff...kennst du :k elze:k   kennt wahrscheinlich eh keiner aber versuch wars wert:q #c


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hallo
super das ihr so ein treffen organisiert!!!
aber es ist für mich leider zu weit weg! 
soweit mitm roller fahrn.... naja.
also ich wünsch euch viiiiiieeeeelllllllll spaß!!
und vergesst nicht bilder vom treffen hier einzustellen!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also wenn der schichtplan stimmt komme ich gerne !
würde dann ein zelt dabei haben oder im bus pennen!
schaue gleich mal nach in der fa. was der plan sagt.

freue mich drauf björn


----------



## Pelznase (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

bekomme leider kein frei evtl. klappt es ja noch ein anderes mal, wo dann auch ein gemeinsames angeln aufm plan steht


----------



## Lachsy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

bei mir gehts auch nicht, verweile auf Fehmarn

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Lars Du könntest doch mit Matchking kommen der kommt aus Richtung Hildesheim Link meiner HP ist an Dich per pN unterwegs


----------



## Bondex (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

schade daß ihr zwo nicht könnt (oder wollt ;-)) Ich komplettiere mal die Liste

sweenson
Matchking (Sören)
Bondex (Björn)
Ostseeangler (Björn)

Habe eben mit den Eltern gesprochen. Wenn´s zum Zelten zusehr schüttet könnten wir vielleicht auch noch ein paar Plätze im Haus frei machen Keller oder Boden oder in der Werkstatt. Luftmatratzen bitte nicht vergessen und Schlafsack wenn ihr nicht in einer Herberge absteigen wollt


----------



## sweenson (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

schade aber immerhin schon eine kleine feine Basteltruppe !
ich könnte auch jemand mitnehmen muss eh über Hannover

gruss Sven


----------



## Lars91 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ich habs mir auch schon überlegt aber leider ist inner schule ziemlich viel los (gymn 10te)|uhoh: |gr: #d 

aber bilder wären auch schon was schönes... außerdem hab ich ja gerade erst angefangenen zu bauen... hab ja eh noch nicht viel aufn kasten aber das wäre schon toll das mal bei euch zu sehen...
naja schade...#q

übrigens is der neue grad gelackt... wenn die schaufel und das harz (hab mir jetzt das von conrad gekauftt) dran sind mach ich ein foto....
@bondex der link funzt irgendwie nicht...kannste mir den nochmal schicken?


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Habe heute mal die Augen offen gehalten. Es gibt in der Umgebung einige kleinere Hotels und Ferienzimmerpensionen. Wenn´s Euch interessiert frage ich beim nächsten Mal nach was das kostet


----------



## sweenson (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ich würde lieber ein Zelt oder den Boden der Werkstatt bevorzugen aus kostengründen


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Kannst Du gerne machen aber die Werkstatt ist eng, staubig und nicht richtig geheizt. Wollte da mal einen Karmin einbauen aber das ist mir mit 2000 euro einfach zu teuer und zu aufwändig. Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch so eine Art Partyzelt was wir aufbauen könnten. Darin könnte man auch die Lackarbeiten machen


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moin Bondex!

Wenn das Wetter passt komm ich mit dem Moped vorbei.
Weniger zum basteln mehr zum schnacken und zur
"Fliegenberatung" :q

CU

Kai


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ja das kannste gerne machen, aber von Rendsburg sind das etwa 200 Km. Freuen würden wir uns auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Ich komplettiere mal die Liste:

Torsk_NI 
sweenson
Matchking (Sören)
Bondex (Björn)
Ostseeangler (Björn)


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Ich komm ja auch von Nienburg 

Wobei das mit dem Moped egal ist- da ist der Weg das Ziel :q

CU


Kai


----------



## Matchking (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

So Kollegen,

melde mic hauch wieder "on board"
Also, so wie es momentan aussieht geht das alles klar.
habe es schon im kalender stehen.
und wenn es sich vermeiden lässt werde ich auch alle anderen 
Termine absagen.
Nur schade, dass noch so wenig Resonanz ist.
Na ja ist ja noch ein bisschen hin.
Also dann....bis die Tage.

MfG Sören


----------



## Matchking (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

@ sweenson#h 

Wünsche noch alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag

..dann bist du also am Wobblerbau-Weekend fürs Essen und Trinken zuständig?!?!?!?! ggggggg


----------



## Lars91 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

was sweenson hatte geburtstag.?..
MENSCH GLÜCKWUNSCH ALTE SOCKE...


----------



## sweenson (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

jaja ist klar ...da habt ihr wieder einen Grund euch alles spendieren zu lassen |wavey: 

danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## sweenson (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Alter Schwede mit dem Moped 200 km RESPECT!!
Erinnert mich an Voll Normal ..mit dem Moped nach Italien!! HEHEHE


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

moin
mitm moped das wär ne idee!!!!!
aber mit meiner kiste so weit zu fahrn? bei nem spritverbrauch von über 5 litern.... naja ich werds mir überlegen!

@sweenson: herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir nachträglich!


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Äh ja... nur das mein Moped is vielleicht etwas schneller


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ich lasse meinen Ofen wohl besser hier in HH, da bekomme ich den ganzen Kram ja nicht mit ;-( Das Wobblerbikerwochenende machen wir dann hier in HH wenn Motorradgottesdienst ist, und das ist kein Schnack!!!

Ach ja Leute: Zu der Jahreszeit gibt es als günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit die Jugendherberge in Bademühlen. Ist etwa 15 Km von dort entfernt

Also ein paar mehr Leutchen wäre wirklich nicht schlecht!!
Hat schon jemand 
Aussicht auf ein Partyzelt?


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hier könnte man vielleicht auch günstig absteigen

http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/gross-meckelsen/333704.html

ist etwa 4 Km weg


----------



## Matchking (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moinsen Leute!!!

...das ist ja nicht dolle mit der Beteiligung.
Überlegt es auch nochmal.
Guckt einfach mal auf Bondex Seite wieviel ein Wobbbauseminar kostet und so können wir alle voneinander lernen.
Aber wer nich twill der hat schon!!!-oder wie war das ???


----------



## trout (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Hab den ganzen Fred schon mit verfolgt. :c :c :c 

Sorry, entfernungsmäßig nicht so einfach machbar durch die halbe Republik zu reisen und da ich im Moment eh keine Zeit zum Schnitzen und Feilen hab, kann ich auch nichts weiter vorbereiten. Komm außer dem grad kurz vorher von den Seatrutten zurück und der 30.03. fällt da auch noch ganz blöd auf den Freitag. #d 

Leider gehts nich trotz geheimem Interesse.


----------



## Matchking (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Schade!
Aber es ist ja noch einen Monat Zeit.
Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch der ein oder andere der
Lust hat mit uns ein wenig zu werkeln.


----------



## Soumi (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste,
würde mir auch gefallen.hab bis dahin ne menge arbeit(wobbler für eine angelladen neueröffnung am 29 u 30.03) will da mal zeigen wie es geht und evtl ein paar €`s verdienen.


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

so, die Anglerkiste hat jetzt ein richtiges Dach und aufgeräumt habe ich auch schon etwas das wird bestimmt ganz lauschig


----------



## Pelznase (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

will och
macht viele bilder und evtl. nen bericht oder sowas in der art, dass ich auch was davon hab


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also noch ist Platz für Dich!!! ;-)


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

#h so sieht es da innen aus


----------



## Carpjunky (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hallo,

also bin noch nich ganz schlüssig...
könntet auch 200km weiter südlich machen hab meine probleme mit dem hinkommen bin schüler könnte euch unsere werkstatt anbiete´n wär besser für mich...|supergri  

Gruß

Junky


----------



## sweenson (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also der Termin bröckelt bei mir langsam da ich unvehofft Arbeit gefunden habe und auch wochenend schichten angesagt sind 
ich werds versuchen irgendwie hinzubekommen!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

mir geht es genau wie sweenson ich habe auch we schicht, 
sorry Björn


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

das wird ja immer dünner!
also wer ist jetzt noch definitiv dabei?


----------



## Matchking (8. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Ich bin dabei!!!
Habe auch gedacht man könnte mal von anderen Leuten die techniken angucken und sich gegenseitig austauschen.
Wenn ich jetzt genau überlege, bin ich jetzt noch der einzige,
der von einer Gruppe von 5 Leuten übrig ist.
Na ja was solls!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moin!

Wie gesagt wenn das Wetter 
einigermaßen mitspielt bin ich dabei.


Mit dem Moped ist ja der Weg das Ziel :q


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

mir doch egal dann machen wir uns eben zu zweit einen schönen Tag bzw Wochenende


----------



## Matchking (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Jo,das meine ich auch!
Umso produktiver kann man sicher auch arbeiten.
Ab heute noch 2 Wochen


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Stimmt dann haben wir mehr Platz :q  Und mehr Bier, hihi


----------



## Matchking (12. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Astrein:vik: !!!
Ich besorge dann die Fleischhaltige Nahrung (Steaks usw.)
Na doch noch irgendwer Lust?:q


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Steaks sind suuuper
auf Wurst kann ich immer gut verzichten! Den Gartenteich habe ich heute angefangen zu schaufeln. Ob wir dann da schon Testläufe machen können weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen ob ich ihn bis dato vollbekomme...


----------



## Matchking (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Das wäre natürlich klasse,wenn das klappen würde.
Wenn nicht,...dann muss die Bade wann herhalten 
Meine Wobbs die ich gebaut habe sind übrigens echt klasse geworden.Genau wie du es sagst, kein Vergleich zu Rapala oder Ähnlichem


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

sag ich ja!!!
Und die Badewanne werden wir auch nicht brauchen, die Oste ist nur 500m entfernt 
Wäre aber echt schön wenn sich noch ein paar Interessenten melden würden, dann macht´s noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Vielleicht können wir auch den Räucherofen anschmeißen


----------



## sweenson (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hab noch ma gefragt aber muss leider arbeiten !
viel spass!!


----------



## Bondex (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ja, schade
Wer ist jetzt alles dabei?
Matchking und ich und wer noch?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Je nach Wetter icke!


----------



## Matchking (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Was heißt denn je nach wetter???
Kommste mit dem rad oder zu fuß?
oder hat dein auto kein dach!
es ist doch nicht so weit von dir,oder???
Ich will mal so sagen, es ist schon nächste woche und björn muss sich ja nun auch ein bisschen drauf einstellen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Naja Auto (wetterunabhängig), zu Fuß/Rad(Unsinn bei 150KM)
jetzt bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig


----------



## Matchking (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

dann saag einfach du bist dabei.
Dann lohnt es wenigstens ein wenig.
So günstig bekommst du so eine Gelegenheit
auf keinen Fall nochmal


----------



## Bondex (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

genau, denn sonst kostet sowas richtig Geld!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moin!

Danke fürs Angebot. Ich werde aber nicht kommen.

CU


Kai


----------



## Dagged (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Am 30.03. in dem komischen Ort "Freysin" oder so. Ich schaue mal eben beiu Google Earth. M;elde mich gleich noch mal.


----------



## Dagged (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Der 30.03 ist ein Freitag.
An dem Tag bin ich eh auf der Reise nach HH. Unter Umständen würde ich einfach mal bei "Euch" aufschlagen und Euch über die Schulter schauen. Material kann ich nicht mitnehmen, da ich nicht von zu Hause komme. Ausserdem wäre meine Zeit sehr begrentzt.Ich würde wirklich nur auf einen Sprung vorbeisehen, wenn es nicht als Spionage gewertet wird.


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Übrigens wird das Wobblerbauseminar in der Anglerkiste auf ein anderes Wochenende verschoben weil ein großer Teil an diesem WE keine Zeit hat. Also wir machen ein neues Date und jeder kann daran natürlich teilnehmen.

PS der Ort heißt Freyersen und liegt bei Weertzen. Das ist zwischen Zeven und Sittensen und das wiederum zwischen HH und HB. Also Niedersachsen

Jetzt warte ich auf Vorschläge wann es Euch am besten paßt und wer Lust hat

Also ich gehe davon aus das Sören noch dabei ist und vieleicht kann Lachsy dann auch?


----------



## sweenson (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

da hab ich ja doch noch ne chance zu kommen !


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

richtig Swenson
also ihr schlagt einen Thermin vor. Den Tag wo am meisten Leute erscheinen können den nehmen wir. Schlage vor wir warten mal eine Woche ab wer sich hier alles meldet und legen dann das Date fest.


----------



## cem (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hi,

ich würde auch gerne kommen !

gruss
abi


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

CEM
OK bist schon gebucht 
Wer noch?


----------



## Matchking (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Also ich würde sagen,
das Wochenende 13.4-15.4 oder 20.4-22.4
Dann bekommt man vielleicht noch zum Saisonbeginn,der bei uns am 1.Mai ist ein paar Exemplare fertig gebaut.

MfG Sören


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also Swennson, Sören und CEM stehen jetzt auf der Liste


----------



## Matchking (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Von den beiden Wochenenden die ich vorgeschlagen habe, würde mir das zweite besser passen.
Wäre echt klasse, wenn sich dieses Mal mehr Intressenten finden würden.
Wie bondex schon erwähnt hat, ist es sozusagen ein Wobblerbauseminar omsonst.
Fairnishalber könnte man dann ja vielleicht ein paar Steaks oder ne Kiste SchwipSchwap sponsoren, wenn dafür schon nichts bezahlt werden muss.
Also überlegts euch!!!

MfG Sören


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moin!

Ah die neues Daten sehen viel besser aus.

Muss es aber trotzdem leider spontan entscheiden. 
Sorry for that. 

Wenn ich vorbei komme bring ich ne Ladung 
Schwein am Spieß mit :q


----------



## Matchking (26. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Das hört sich gut an.:q


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Das erste genannte WE geht bei mir auch nicht da bin ich in Wuppertal.
Das mit dem Grillen ist kein Problem. Grillmaschine und genügend Brennstoff ist vorhanden.
Auch die Wobbler werden wir dann sicher schon im neuen Teich testen können wenn es bis dahin nochmal Regen gibt


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Also neuer Termin Vorschlag:

*20.4-22.4*

bisherige Teilnehmer:
Swennson
Sören
CEM
Björn


----------



## Matchking (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Habe einen weiteren Teilnehmer zu melden.
Ich werde zusammen mit "Bellyboater"-Gunnar- anreisen.
Wer ist denn nun noch alles dabei???
Will denn sonst keiner vom Wobblerbau-Meister Björn lernen.
Na ja, wer nicht will der hat schon


----------



## knutemann (3. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Kleine Zwischenfrage|kopfkrat
Eine Woche später:q
Dann wär ich auch dabei#6


----------



## Bondex (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

20.4-22.4

bisherige Teilnehmer:
Swennson
Sören
CEM
"Bellyboater"-Gunnar
Björn


----------



## Matchking (4. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

@ knutemann

ne woche später ist nicht gut.
da haben wir anangeln.
und dafür wollen wir uns an dem wochenende davor mal ein paar kunstwerke bauen.


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also bleibt´s jetzt bei dem Thermin? Ich frage nur deshalb weil zum gleichen Datum die Fliegenfischermesse in Kolding stattfindet


----------



## Matchking (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

also ich bin dabei.
es wäre nicht schlecht,wenn sic hhier nochmal alle imntressenten melden,was nun fakt ist.


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Für den Wobblertest habe ich jetzt auch schon Besatz im Teich ;-)


----------



## Matchking (12. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Astreine Sache!!!
Dann können wir ja die ein oder andere Forelle in Björnis-Anglerparadies auf die Schuppen legen!:q 
Habe mit Belly-Boater gestern gesprochen
-der sagt....jo geht an!


----------



## Bondex (12. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Also sind wir definitiv schon zu 3.

Ein Angelmagazin hat sich angemeldet und will eventuell kommen um Fotos zu machen

Wer außer Euch beiden noch teilnehmen will sollte mich möglichst bald anrufen

040-20977696


----------



## Bellyboater (13. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Hi,

wie Sören schon sagte, ich bin dabei. Ich werd auch ne Kiste Bier einpacken, damit das ganze nicht so staubtrocken über die Bühne geht.#g


----------



## Bellyboater (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Was ist los? Hat denn nun doch keiner mehr Lust dazu? Wird bestimmt lustig, schön nebenbei noch ordentlich Mist erzählen...


----------



## Bondex (16. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Also bei mir geht´s klar!
Bin wohl schon am Do Abend dort eineflogen so könnten wir theoretisch auch schon Morgens beginnen.
3 Schlafplätze könnte ich bieten. Eine große Bettmatratze und ein Doppelbett (Klappsofa). Weitere Isomatten, Schaumstoffmatten und eventuell auch Bettdecken sind vorhanden. Ne Wolldecke wird bie dieser Witterung sicher auch völlig genügen.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Wir kommen allerdings erst im Laufe des frühen Abends an, weil wir noch arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Ok dann müssen wir halt Dampf machen und richtig reinkloppen wenn die Wobbs fertig werden sollen...


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Hat einer von Euch zufällig einen Anhänger und Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## Matchking (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Echt komisch!
Erst haben sich so viele gemeldet,die unbedingt mitmachen wollten und jetzt wo dre tag endlich kommt....
nichts mehr.
Na ja, egal!!!

@ Björn
Ich denke so gegen halb sechs kannst du dann schonmal den Grill
an machen.
Wenn wir da sind ist die Kohle schon einmal durchgebrannt.
Und nach dem Essen können wir dann gut gestärkt ans Wobbler bauen streiten.

Also bis denne!
Sören


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Also dann wären wir jetzt
Matchking
Bellyboater
und
cem (Abdulah)
den habe ich gerade am Telefon hat für Freitag und Samstag zugesagt eventuell kommt seine Frau auch mit


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hier mal die Anfahrt für Leute die aus HH kommen wollen, aber vielleicht hilft´s auch den anderen zur Orientierung
Das Treffen findet hier statt:

Kirste
Drohnfeld 14
27404 Freyersen (Weertzen)
Telefon dort: 04287-592
0179-3975762

HH
A1 Richtung Bremen
Abfahrt Sittensen
in den Ort rein
dann Richtung Zeven
-> 8Km bis Weertzen
beim Autohändler Ortsanfang links ab
Oste überqueren
der Linkskurve folgen
3. Straße rechts in Drohnfeld abbiegen
2. letztes Haus rechte Seite (Blockhaus mit Lachs im Giebel) ist die Anglerkiste


----------



## Bondex (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Kurzfristig eine kleine Änderung:
Wir können nur vom Donnerstag bis Samstag Abend werkeln. Das Fischen muß daher ausfallen weil ich am Sonntag Morgen einen wichtigen Thermin hier in HH habe, sorry


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Das Treffen hat am Freitag und Samstag stattgefunden :m 
Ich denke allen Teilnehmern hat es gefallen?!
Es sind nicht viele Wobbler gebaut worden, dafür aber sehr interessante wie ich finde
ich lasse mal die Bilder sprechen:m


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hier weitere Bilder auch das Gerät wurde auf Herz und Nieren untersucht - das Ergebnis: Overlapped :vik: 
auch zum Fliegenwerfen war genügend Platz. Vielleicht starten wir mal ein Bindetreffen in der Anglerkiste


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Auch für das leibliche Wohl war gesorgt es gab frische Räucherforelle direkt aus der Tonne und leckere Steaks. Die Gifhorner haben sich mit einem kühlen Blonden eingeschleimt :q dazu leckerste Salate mit frischen Kräutern und selbst zum Bleigießen und Fischen sind wir noch gekommen


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

alles in einem ein gelungenes Treffen welches nach Fortsetzung schreit#6


----------



## Matchking (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Moin Björn!!!

Wollte mich nochmal bei dir bedanken,dass wir dieses Treffen bei dir machen konnten.
Ich denke es sind in diesesn zwei Tagen klasse Köder entstanden,
wir haben ne Menge Spaß gehabt und für das leibliche Wohl hatten wir ja auch gut gesorgt.
Wäre echt klasse wenn wir das irgendwann nochmal wiederholen könnten.

MfG und einen vollen Kescher
Sören


----------



## cem (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hi,

ich möchte mich sören anschliessen. es war ein tolles wochenende, leider nur zu kurz !!
nochmals ein dickes danke an unseren gastgeber !!

gruss
abi


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Kein Thema
ich hoffe ihr zwei habt danach an der Ostsee noch richtig aufgeräumt?
Ich selber hatte mein Tageslimit auch voll. Gestern hatte ich beim Anangln immerhin noch 3 Forellen (hatte einen Fischleeren Platz und Kunstköder war nicht erlaubt)
Eben noch 2 Forellen und einen Saibling und das Wochenlimit ist erreicht


----------



## Bellyboater (23. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Es war sehr nett und vor Allem sehr informativ. Leider hat das an der Ostsee nicht wirklich geklappt. Sören hat eine Rute geschrottet und Ich konnte nur einen untermaßigen Dorsch fangen, weil da wieder mal ein Fischer das Riff zugepflastert hat.


----------



## Bondex (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Das hört sich ja übel an. Wo wart ihr denn jetzt genau?


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Wir waren in Dahmeshöved auf dem Riff.


----------



## Bondex (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

ja aber ich hatte mir schon gedacht daß da nicht besonders viel geht bei dem Sonnenwetter und der Dühnung. Dorsche werden ohnehin immer seltener. Mit Glück ist der Hornhecht bald dort


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

Da wär bestimmt was gegangen, wenn da nicht das Netz gestanden hätte...

Ach übrigens Björn,

mein zweiteiliger Wobbler läuft total genial. Hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Nun muss ich den nur noch lackieren.


----------



## Pelznase (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

falscher thread....


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

@ Pelznase

muss ich das verstehen???


----------



## Pelznase (24. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

hehe, mein beitrag, der dort stand war falsch.


----------



## Bondex (25. April 2007)

*AW: Wobblerbautreffen in der Anglerkiste*

na da bin ich mal gespannt wie der fertig aussieht. Ich nehme meinen auch mit und lacke den die Tage hier in HH. Habe hier noch ein paar andere die ich fertig machen muß


----------

